# 10-Sesh ?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I got some of this the other day from Wackerbaits, have any of you guys had experience with it??
I got it to keep my flavored hookbait sweetcorn , chickpeas & maise from going bad too soon....can anyone give me some tips on using it with this kind of bait?
Does it work well with method/packbait mixes too?


Thanks,
Scott

Also i got 6 out of 7 flavors of the Supercast corn Pips(Paul was out of the 7th flavor)....i have to say, very nice bait, but not sure they are worth the price($4.75 a jar) for the amount you get??


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Also got a few cans of Pescaviva($2.60 a can) in Cherry, Strawberry, Trout Pellet & Tutti-Frutti....!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

10 sesh.heres what I do with it..
i use it VERY little even on massive amounts of bait.. i generally use about 1/4 of a teaspoon(if that) mix it in about 1/2 cup of cold water.. and put the mixtures into my bait of choice..i dont use much of that mixture either..usually a batch i told u will cover about 2 5gal buckets of chum..


----------

